# Solder or splice



## Jimbo13 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am working on a LCD monitor with with some cheap built in speakers.

The speakers shorted so I popped off the back and found the problem,

The wire has a really bad kink in it, when they put the back on during assembly they crimped it when they didn't tape it in place properly.

I know how to use a soldering gun but I was wondering if I can splice or if I have to solder.

The wire is a thin split red and black wire and connects to the mobo with a small white clip the same as a standard PC fan connection.

I assume I wont need to worry about stray current from a cheap soldering gun if I disconnect the speaker first.


But can I just clean it up, splice and tape it?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Not need to solder. Its just a speaker wire. Imo...


----------

